
Show HN: Nanostyled – a 1kB library for styling React components with atomic CSS - chrisfrank
https://github.com/chrisfrank/nanostyled
======
chrisfrank
Author here. This library aims to be a compromise between the expressive APIs
of CSS-in-JS libraries like styled-components, and the extremely low overhead
of plain CSS.

Would love feedback on, in particular, whether it seems like a useful
compromise, or whether it fails to capture enough of what's good about either
CSS-in-JS or plain CSS on their own.

~~~
ioddly
I was thinking about this recently. I've somehow avoided CSS-in-JS up to this
point. I generally find functional CSS frameworks to be the most readable in
that I like to be able to look at the classes and know essentially what's
going on. I'm glad you made it and I'm bookmarking it for later.

~~~
chrisfrank
Thanks! It's a tiny library and my team is using it in production, so I plan
on maintaining it for a very long time.

